# Which House character are you?



## Me Died Blue (Feb 16, 2006)

Find out which House character you are most like...

My answers were 1, 4, 1, 1, 3, 3, 3. (Ask around the neighborhood, there's always someone else, something fun to use, tree frog, white and silver, help with others, timid.)

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/Z/ZE/ZEE/ZeeRiley/1128706057_sgreghouse.jpg" border="0" alt="Dr. Greg House"><br>You are Dr. Greg House!
Yes, you are narcissistic, but you have reason to
<br />be. Youre smart, and on the top of your game.
<br />Who needs friends, emotions, and a social
<br />life when youre the best?
<br><br><a title="Take this quiz at Quizilla" href="http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=57&url=http://quizilla.com/users/ZeeRiley/quizzes/Which%20House%20M.D.%20Character%20Are%20You%3F"> Which House M.D. Character Are You?</a><BR> <font size="-2">brought to you by <a title="Quiz, Horoscope, Flash Games, Poems - Quizilla!" href="http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=56&url=http://www.quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>

[Edited on 2-16-2006 by Me Died Blue]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 16, 2006)

You are Dr. Robert Chase!
Although when Voglar showed up you were a right prat, youve shaped into the kind of doctor that most people like to have. You do care for your patients, and you have strong ideas, although you let House steamroll over you, on occasion.

1. This guy looks a little light in the loafers.
2. If House tried to steamroll over me, I'd kick away his cane, put him in an arm bar and TELL HIM IF HE EVER TALKED THAT WAY TO ME AGAIN THEN HE'D NEED MORE THAN A CANE TO GET AROUND!!

And another thing, Dr Chase, get a stinking haircut! You look like a girl.

[Edited on 2-16-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## Ivan (Feb 16, 2006)

This is what I got. BTW, it's a black actor on the show. I don't watch the show so I don't know if this is the only black male actor on the show....
________________________________________________________
You are Dr. Eric Foreman!
Youre not arrogant, youre just stubborn. You stick by your convictions and you dont let anyone tell you otherwise, not even House. You want to help as many people as you can, without treading on too many toes, and without compromising your values.
________________________________________________________

Shows good to me.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 16, 2006)

He appears to be the only black actor. I got Dr. House, though don't see how. Maybe I'm a narcicisist


----------



## historyb (Feb 16, 2006)

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/Z/ZE/ZEE/ZeeRiley/1128706057_sgreghouse.jpg" border="0" alt="Dr. Greg House"><br>You are Dr. Greg House!
Yes, you are narcissistic, but you have reason to
<br />be. Youre smart, and on the top of your game.
<br />Who needs friends, emotions, and a social
<br />life when youre the best?
<br>

Didn't get the ansewrs sorry.

[Edited on 2-16-2006 by historyb]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 16, 2006)

It's interesting how many of us are getting Dr. House. Do you think that's accurate for you in terms of any of his usual qualities?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 16, 2006)

This is what I got...






Wonder if it's broken???


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh my gosh I LOVE Monk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here are my results.

You are Dr. Allison Cameron! It's not your fault that you believe the best in people. You just want to help, and do the best job you can in whatever situation you are in. You can't help it if everyone thinks you're the nicest doctor they've ever had!

Is that a good thing?

My answers were: 1, 5, 4, 6, 1, 5, 2.


----------



## historyb (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> It's interesting how many of us are getting Dr. House. Do you think that's accurate for you in terms of any of his usual qualities?



hmm, interesting. Well I like the computer like he does pain killers.  Like him on the last episode I ate a cookie knowing I might get a bad reaction to prove a point, and got minor food poisoning which took forever (ok 1 1/2 days) to get over. 

And the last thing I don't shave alot like him.


----------

